# Downgrade xorg to 7.1



## rankshell (Dec 26, 2009)

hi guys,
 I would downgrade xorg from 7.4 to 7.1 for display driver. I used portdowngrade, but in the cvs repository server,I can't find xorg 7.1, the oldest one is 7.2 in xorg 7 brunch, I checked all the cvs servers listed in http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/anoncvs.html

so, any idea?
thanks a lot


----------



## SirDice (Dec 26, 2009)

IIRC 7.0 and 7.1 were skipped. Port went from 6.9 to 7.2.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/x11/xorg/Makefile

Revision 1.15 is 6.9.0 and 1.16 is 7.2


----------



## rankshell (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you , SirDice.
I got you as there is no 7.0 and 7.1 in the the cvs at all.


----------

